# Wha do I have



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

Good morning 
New to the site and looking for help
I have a 100% original, still works, except for the dry rotted tires Shwinn prewar balloon tire bike 
Maroon and cream with cream enamel rims, skip tooth sprocket, springer front end, front drum brake, head light / horn on the front rim and a neck badge   
That's red yellow and blue with a plane above the schwinn and a train below made in Chicago 
 Any help is appreciated


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2018)

You have a very Nice original prewar DX... should put it in the schiwinn section..oh btw don’t clean it.


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

Might clean with soap and water. A dry rag takes the gunk away pretty easy   Chrome on the handle bar came back , no pitting

Also has a lock for the front end and the serial number doesn't help
F83479
Do know 39-40 ?
Can't locate this style anywhere


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

DNS DRAG MINIBIKES said:


> Might clean with soap and water. A dry rag takes the gunk away pretty easy   Chrome on the handle bar came back , no pitting
> 
> Also has a lock for the front end and the serial number doesn't help
> F83479
> ...



Like redline stated above, it looks like a prewar Schwinn DX. 40-41 I believe.


----------



## Kato (Feb 8, 2018)

Super nice looking prewar DX like others said.......careful cleaning it.

*** Predicting PM Inbox overload


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice bike. I think the springer fork stop on the frame was a 1941-only feature. It looks like the handlebars, grips, brake lever, pedals, and tires were borrowed from a 1970s Schwinn Cruiser 5. I suspect it has also been repainted. Still, you have something special.


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Nice bike. I think the springer fork stop on the frame was a 1941-only feature. It looks like the handlebars, grips, brake lever, pedals, and tires were borrowed from a 1970s Schwinn Cruiser 5. I suspect it has also been repainted. Still, you have something special.





Squiggle Dog said:


> Nice bike. I think the springer fork stop on the frame was a 1941-only feature. It looks like the handlebars, grips, brake lever, pedals, and tires were borrowed from a 1970s Schwinn Cruiser 5. I suspect it has also been repainted. Still, you have something special.






Oringal owner stated the bike was ridding once. Said it's all original I did notice the pedals. ?   Paint. Never touched


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

Original owner made original schwinn handle grips for shwinn.  It was tucked in a storage bunker


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Nice bike. I think the springer fork stop on the frame was a 1941-only feature. It looks like the handlebars, grips, brake lever, pedals, and tires were borrowed from a 1970s Schwinn Cruiser 5. I suspect it has also been repainted. Still, you have something special.



X2
SCHWINN decal on tank has also been added. Paint does look suspect. Frame darts and white detail on guard do not look original. Can we get some closer pics?


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lets see some of the drag minibikes??


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> X2
> SCHWINN decal on tank has also been added. Paint does look suspect. Frame darts and white detail on guard do not look original. Can we get some closer pics?



Tonight I can get


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Lets see some of the drag minibikes??





When I get a break I'll. Shoot some


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2018)

Great bike, but you can see where the tank and chain guard were re-painted. There is overspray on the tank graphic.
top bar scripted "Schwinn" worn out decal was not used pre-war.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!





Here are some close ups   Let me know what you think.  

DRAG bikes to come


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!



Thanks


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 8, 2018)

NICE BIKE BUT IT'S A TOTAL REPAINT, EVEN THE RIMS WERE PAINTED


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ditto. Repaint fo sho. Nice bike tho.


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 8, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Lets see some of the drag minibikes??




Frankster. Here's a few


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree with the others but would also add that the brake handle is much later as are the pedals and seat. The fork stops were not unique to '41. In fact you will find them on '39 DXs with a spring fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe! Very cool ride! Clean er' up and ride the piss outta it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 8, 2018)

DNS DRAG MINIBIKES said:


> Might clean with soap and water. A dry rag takes the gunk away pretty easy   Chrome on the handle bar came back , no pitting
> 
> Also has a lock for the front end and the serial number doesn't help
> F83479
> ...




1941!
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 9, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Lets see some of the drag minibikes??[/QUOTES
> 
> 
> Frankster41


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2018)

This guys hooked.
Speed is so addictive....


----------



## DNS DRAG MINIBIKES (Feb 9, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This guys hooked.
> Speed is so addictive....
> View attachment 750929



Oh yeah
We're going anywhere from 67 to just under 90 in the 1/8 mile.  There fun and addicting 

I Appreciate everyone's feed back !!!!
On both the schwinn and minibikes


----------

